# [Trivia] Maguro Vs. Toro



## doomedromance (Jul 26, 2011)

*Maguro* (mah-goo-roh)- the Japanese term for bluefin tuna
*Toro* (toh-roh) is the term for the fatty part of the tuna, found in the belly portion of the fish. They are more expensive due to their relative scarcity as a proportion of the entire fish.

So the GSM is Maguro
The CDMA is the fat boy that's more expensive on contract.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol so true


----------

